# Websiten durchforsten mit Java



## freaky5 (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Also um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich bin ein absoluter Java anfänger. Ja vielleicht sogar noch weniger. Aber grundsätzlich sehr interessiert.

Hier nun mein Anliegen.
Ist es möglich mittels Java oder Java Script eine webbasierte Abfrage zu generieren, welche wie webrobots vordefienierte sites nach den zuvor definierten suchkrieteren durchforstet?
ein Beispiel:

ich suche einen Audi a4, JG 98, rot, Preis bis 10000.-
Dies sind meine Suchkriterien die ich erfassen. (GUI) als user.
Danach den such button drücke. 

Nun werden die definierten siten( vom webmaster) durchleuchtet.
z.b. autoscout24. de
mobile.de
usw.

die ausgabe erfolgt dann auf in einem anderen frame z.b. danach kann ich noch nach preis etc. sortieren.

wäre dies möglich? oder gibt es so etwas schon?
wenn ja, wo kriege ich das her? oder wie macht man so ein abfragetool das mehrer markplatze durchforstet?

Danke Euch allen bereits im Voraus!
Grüsse und schönen Tag noch
Michele


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

http://lucene.apache.org/nutch/


----------



## freaky5 (21. Jan 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Link!
Könntest Du oder jemand auch so etwas programmieren?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jan 2006)

> ch suche einen Audi a4, JG 98, rot, Preis bis 10000.-
> Dies sind meine Suchkriterien die ich erfassen. (GUI) als user.
> Danach den such button drücke.
> ...
> Könntest Du oder jemand auch so etwas programmieren?


Klar könnte ich das, aber das kannst du dir nicht leisten weil das ewig dauern würde

=> das rekursive spidern ist kein Problem, aber wie willst du sinnvole Daten aus dem HTML-Gerümpel extrahieren, das du bei mobile.de und den ganzen Seiten geliefert bekommst?

wenn die Quellen keine öffentliche API haben (so wie Amazon, Google, Ebay) dann ist das praktisch unmöglich, es sei denn man hat genügend Manpower und Rechenknechte, wie z.B. 

http://froogle.google.de/froogle?q=Audi+A4+&btnG=Froogle-Suche&hl=de&show=dd


----------



## freaky5 (22. Jan 2006)

tja, also was mich interessiert hätte, wäre so etwas gewesen wie www.alle-immobilien.ch. Das wäre interessant gewesen. genau der gleiche aufbau. aber klingt doch nach einem grösseren projekt. Also ich Danke dir für die Mühe und die antworten.Gruss aus der schweiz


----------

